
How an icebox saves our startup - tolandlawrence
https://blog.hive.com/helping-your-company-say-no-422c57ddb7b7#.otojc33ud
======
uvince
Requires a bit of discipline to monthly "review the whole icebox and choose a
month’s worth of activities from the best items in there" but is really the
right way to go.

Similarly, in Agile if you're backlog is ranked going into planning then
you'll always be pulling from the "best" or "most productive" stories and
ideas, not just the new tickets.

